# Golden Eagle Attempts to take child!



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a wild world out there!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Scary for the kid but awesome at the same time. Glad the kid was o.k. Surprized it didnt get severely hurt!


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Rumor has it the video is fake..if it is its very well made!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

It's a fake. 

Made by students in Montreal.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fake. Look at the eagle flying left to right. It's wing disappears plus look how the first shadow appears on the ground. No way it's real but put together real well.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

stop the vid and look a the kid its not a real person Its a doll with big eye like a teddy bear or something... Its fake and a hoaks vid... the bird is real but the kid is not..


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually, i read somewhere on the internet that everything that is put on the web is real... fakes arent allowed


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I saw a news show that re-capped the best made hoax videos of 2012 and this one was one of the best.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Put together by some video class students in Canada, as shown on national news.... Took three months...


----------

